# Audax etiquette



## steveindenmark (14 Apr 2019)

I will be riding my first audax on Thursday a 200km ride in Southern Denmark. I have my own plan worked out and want to keep and eye on my speed to keep it at about 23kph average and heart rate and not many stops. I will also want to ride alone. Its part of a training plan and not intentionally anti social.

Is this acceptable in Audax. I dont want to let the flag down.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Apr 2019)

It's what I do. That may be good or bad, I don't know.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2019)

On Audax, you do your own thing. Ride on your own or with others. There's no etiquette about it.


----------



## OldShep (14 Apr 2019)

Of course it is. I always admired those who could do that. I was usually enticed into a group early on going a little bit faster than I should have been.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> On Audax, you do your own thing. Ride on your own or with others. There's no etiquette about it.



Apart from the required beard and sandals.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Apr 2019)

Have an excellent ride, Steve. I suggest you be cheery with all other riders, let them sit on your wheel if they want to, ideally after a short chat. After all riding on the front is the same as riding alone. And if they ride alongside chatting, that's scarcely going to affect your TCR preparation, provided you maintain the pace you want. If they go ahead (or half wheel), let them go, if necessary allowing HR to drop briefly (ie for a minute). I keep an eye on HR (it's the top window in my Edge 500 display) which helps me be aware when I'm pushing too hard and when I'm loafing a bit. Noone will give two hoots about you stopping or not stopping. Fuel well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Apart from the required beard and sandals.



Any sort of beard? or does it have to be a full bush?


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Apr 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Apart from the required beard and sandals.



And bobble hat, not to mention the Brooks saddle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2019)

Apart from team events such as the Fleches everyone does their own thing. They are not club runs where you stick together. So sociable but you ride the event the way you want. Some make the most of stops, some don't , some will average around 30km/h or above moving, some will average much less. If you are riding with someone and they want to stop or get a puncture there is no obligation for you to stop as well. Just say your goodbyes and say see you down the road or some such.


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2019)

On yesterday's 300 to Skeggy I suffered from a bad stomach most of the day; there were invites to join groups but I wasn't feeling well enough.

So instead I mostly rode alone.

Both are fine.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2019)

And you need to carry your stuff in a Carradice saddlebag.

It's got to be a canvas one, and slightly mouldy.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Apr 2019)

It sounds like a real ale festival. I will go and say hello and do my own thing. It really a tick in the bucket wish box, to say I have done one. I will not be zooming ahead, thats for sure.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Apr 2019)

Most things under the heading "etiquette" are total cobblers. Just rules made up for rules' sake by people who like rules. Can generally safely be ignored in favour of common sense and consideration for others.


----------



## Trull (20 Sep 2019)

There's an ethos of being self-reliant, and that's important.


----------

